# You dont have what it takes



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The lakers just gave ya'll one of the greatest comebacks in NBA history. No doubt you have shown the ability to win games and win big, but until you show the ability to win under pressure you'll never have what it takes.

p.s. What Kobe did tonight is exactly the reason why he is better than Tmac!!!!!!!!


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

dog nash was guarding kobe. Not griffin not bell. This loss falls on the shoulders of don nelson. Ifault him for that ish. Shaq and kobe get hot and you have raja bell, griffin and raef on the bench


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hey IV, where were you during the game?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> The lakers just gave ya'll one of the greatest comebacks in NBA history. No doubt <b>you </b>have shown the ability to win games and win big, but until you show the ability to win under pressure you'll never have what it takes.
> 
> <b>p.s. What Kobe did tonight is exactly the reason why he is better than Tmac!!!!!!!!</b>


I watched the game and I'm sure the other Maverick posters did - too, so they are well aware of your message. No need to RAM it down our throats. I certainly wouldn't have done that on the Laker forum had the outcome been different!

The bolded "YOU" must mean YOUR TEAM, as none of the posters here play for the Mavs......and just WHAT does TMac have to do with this game????? The last I saw - HE plays for Orlando, not the Mavs.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Hey IV, where were you during the game?


I was on at the beginning of the game, but I see what your getting at and that's tough because you've got the LA avatar just like the rest of LA fans. But its all good. I can't talk trash with yall when I've got a house full of Laker haters to fight off. I'll admit I was quite for a while, but they keep working and I believed. At the beginning of the 4th I told my brother I've seen the Lakers come back from being down 27 in the 4th (WCF 2000). I'm a true fan and I know what Kobe Bryant is capable of in the 4th quarter of play. We're down by 25. we're down by 20. Oh yeah down by 3. George hits the three, down by 10. And you know the rest. Feels good though, instead of beefin with me you should be lifting a brew to celebrate!:cheers:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: You dont have what it takes*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> I watched the game and I'm sure the other Maverick posters did - too, so they are well aware of your message. No need to RAM it down our throats. I certainly wouldn't have done that on the Laker forum had the outcome been different!
> ...


dont let the Tmac postscript get too you. its just that we argue up and down about Kobe Tmac,Tmac Kobe. After what I saw tonight, This is one of the differences between them. When we talk about the killer instinct. Oh yeah, Tmac is sweet, but he doesn't overcome adversity the way Kobe did tonight and has done many times before.

Dont wanna turn this into another flam thread, but I have to point it out so you'll remember.

ps. the you as in your team, yeah no one plays for the Mavs or the Lakers, but as fans the team is ours


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> What Kobe did tonight is exactly the reason why he is better than Tmac!!!!!!!!


Kobe's ability to make the big basket...
I feel this way as well.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

two words


Adrian Griffin


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> two words
> 
> 
> Adrian Griffin



OK.......ya wanna explain those 2 words??
Are you reffering to as " he would have been the big difference "


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> OK.......ya wanna explain those 2 words??
> Are you reffering to as " he would have been the big difference "


He is referring to him as he would have contained Kobe for at least 2 or 3 shots, more so then Nash.

-Petey


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

It was a very big let down by the Mavs. To be stamped as the team in NBA history that gave up a 28 pt lead to lose it all in the end, will be painful But i'm sure they'll learn from this huge Loss, as great teams in the making have done. They've beat many good teams this year already. Tonight's game had a playoff atmosphere to it. The Mavs winning big and the Lakers making a run at them and winning the game. No answer for Kobe down the stretch. The Lakers showed why they are the 3-time defending champions. I felt the Mavs missed many good looks as well and probably felt the pressure. If they falter like tonight or can't put the big games away, they wouldn't have what it takes at all. I'm sure they know about that playoff atmosphere by now though.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*IV*

<b>"Dont wanna turn this into another flam thread, but I have to point it out so you'll remember."</b>

Uhhh, I have an incredibly good memory - BUT if I need your assistance in that area, I'll ask you for help. 

BTW, your "personal opinion" on Kobe/TMac is duly noted and has been for some time.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> two words
> 
> 
> Adrian Griffin


When Kobe has hit his rythym down the stretch, during the big games like tonight, He'll be hard to slow down. I really think Griffin would have made NO difference.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes Kobe was hot, but I noticed he looked like he really was hurt. As he claims maybe he really is playing hurt, and with a few things wrong. Perhaps a more physical player would have thrown him off. Also if they put Griffen in, it would have taken Finley out, so it's a moot point for me.

-Petey


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

1) Can you kobe supporters please give me some examples of how Tmac rarely shows up to win a game??? Sure, what Kobe did tonight was great, but what about the other 3 quarters??? he salvaged a HORRIBLE game by his 4th quarter heroics. If i'm gonna call someone the best player in the game, very rarely can that player play like sheit for 75% of a game. Clutch is not everything, and i feel that Tmac does have some clutch to his game, believe it or not.

2) Petey, they would have taken out Walt Williams before Michael Finley. that was definately a missed crucial substitution for me.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 2) Petey, they would have taken out Walt Williams before Michael Finley. that was definately a missed crucial substitution for me.


For the final few sequences I thought it was Raef, Dirk, Finely, Van Exel and Nash...

That is when I am referring to. In those closing minutes, they would have taken Finley out, due to his poor game up till then.

-Petey


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 1) Can you kobe supporters please give me some examples of how Tmac rarely shows up to win a game???


No problem. Last year in the playoffs.
in game 1 Davis stole the ball from TMac at the end. TMAc Blew it.
The rest of the series Baron Davis made clutch shots and plays all the time. Tmac did nothing big despite putting up pretty good numbers the entire game and then making a great vanishing act in the final period.
While he did that, Tmac decided that since he had no response on the floor he would go to the press and tell them how despite how the series was going that he was a better player than Baron Davis and the only reason that Baron was outplaying him was that he had good teammates. *Very mature tracy*.

*"If i'm gonna call someone the best player in the game, very rarely can that player play like sheit for 75% of a game."* 
Kobe obviously doesn't play like those first 3 quarters every night. The thing is is that the fact that he played the worst three quarters of his career and then possibly the best of his career shows that hes the best.*He went from playing like Raja Bell to Michael Jordan over the course of a game* With Tracy he probably would have given up in that fourth quarter like he did last year in game 3(i think) against Charlotte. Kobe doesn't die. If his team is down by twenty with two minutes left. He will be stealing the ball, and jackin up shots tryin' to do something to win. Thats the difference.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*clutch is everything*



> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 1) Can you kobe supporters please give me some examples of how Tmac rarely shows up to win a game??? Sure, what Kobe did tonight was great, but what about the other 3 quarters??? he salvaged a HORRIBLE game by his 4th quarter heroics. If i'm gonna call someone the best player in the game, very rarely can that player play like sheit for 75% of a game. Clutch is not everything, and i feel that Tmac does have some clutch to his game, believe it or not.


Tmac takes heat for not getting out of the first round of the playoffs. Just that a look at both performances in 2000 & 2001 when he was not able to step up *in the clutch* and it cost his team the game. Last year, Tmac put up some awesome numbers, but on the flip side, the guy he was guarding posted back 2 back triple double on him and that guys team won. You remember Tmac *in the clutch* getting stripped by Baron Davis who went the other way for an easy two. 
2000 you remember Tmac and the Orlando Magic needing a stop *in the clutch* and Ray Allen driving right past Tmac then dunking it down his throat. NO clutch!!!!!! NONE

give an example of how Tmac has *ever* done anything that could be compared to what Kobe did. I can give you many examples of when Kobe has done this before. But hey, dont respect the clutch, but you know the difference between MJ & every great player he beat. Often it was the clutch.
Its not how you start, but how you finish. Your boy needs some work in that department.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

My point was not that Tmac is comparable to Kobe in the clutch department, but that Tmac HAS taken big shots in the past and made them. You are right in that Tmac did get stripped in game 3 or whatever, but so what? I have seen Kobe miss big shots in at least 3 games this season already. He lost the ball, and that's that. Tmac plays more consistently than Kobe Bryant throughout the whole game, while Kobe plays much better than Tmac in the 4th quarter.

Kobe is probably the most all-around clutch player in the NBA TODAY. Reggie is a better clutch shooter than Kobe and other players could make a case being better clutch individual-stat players than Kobe. Kobe just does it all better than anyone else.

Tmac is one of the top 3 players in the NBA whether you like it or not. I feel that considering the circumstances, Tmac is better than Kobe. Why? 12-9 compared to 8-13 and with comparable stats. Its that simple. However, i am not opposed to calling Kobe the MVP come april. If Kobe can pull his team to a better record and keep up the stats, then its simple, hes the MVP. But Right now, Tmac is it IMO. I'm sorry if i have upset you.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>
> 
> Tmac is one of the top 3 players in the NBA whether you like it or not. I feel that considering the circumstances, Tmac is better than Kobe. Why? 12-9 compared to 8-13 and with comparable stats. Its that simple. However, i am not opposed to calling Kobe the MVP come april. If Kobe can pull his team to a better record and keep up the stats, then its simple, hes the MVP. But Right now, Tmac is it IMO. I'm sorry if i have upset you.


No doubt Tmac is one of the best players in the NBA. He has come along way. I respect Tracy's game. I think that is often confusing when you're arguing about who is better than who. You entitled to your opinion, and I know alot of people support Tracy as being the better. I think that Tracy just need to show a little more zeal in big games. Some players can put up big numbers, or play great defense but they dont meet the challenge when they have to put it all on the line. he puts up impressive numbers, but I want him to prove that he is the best players in the NBA by winning, not by making it to the playoffs which is the main thing I hear when ya'll say he's the best.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

You're just *reminding* TheRifleman, the most polite poster on this site, and the rest of the Mavericks fans on this board about what the Mavericks can and cannot do on *their* board, titling your brilliant thread "YOU DON'T HAVE WHAT IT TAKES" no less?

I bet you feel really proud of yourself right now, IV...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> You're just *reminding* TheRifleman, the most polite poster on this site, and the rest of the Mavericks fans on this board about what the Mavericks can and cannot do on *their* board, titling your brilliant thread "YOU DON'T HAVE WHAT IT TAKES" no less?
> 
> I bet you feel really proud of yourself right now, IV...


(This post had absolutely nothing to do with the pro game, the Mavericks, or any Maverick player - hence it is now gone <b>"POOF"</b>- TRM)

"Friend or Foe your all my mutha whaters!" -- JayZ


----------

